# Using two different stains



## sireaustin (Jan 1, 2010)

I am thinking about using two different stains on top of each other. I was was wondering if any of you had any advice about how to do this or if it is even a good idea.

The specific problem I have is that I bought a stain that I wanted to turn out more blueish in color. After I stained the piece it turned out more grey, so I'm thinking about using either a more blue stain on top or maybe a greenish stain on top. Should I lightly sand the first coat of stain before applying the second coat?

Any advice or tips would be great!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I would recommend this from the Wood Whisperer
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/deep-red-mahogany-finish/


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

There is no need to sand between different stains, but it would be a good idea to try the combination out on some scrap first so you know how it's going to look.


----------



## sireaustin (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I feel more comfortable tackling this project already. I will definitely try a scrap piece out first! I originally did a test piece and it was fine. I guess the greater volume of the color changed the appearance slightly.


----------



## sireaustin (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I did the two different stains and it turned out better then what I originally wanted.


----------

